# Asus X570 TUF Gaming Plus Wi-Fi will not post



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 9, 2020)

So I come home and my computer is just off even though I left it running all day. I try to get it to boot back up and it won't. The board has 4 post lights, memory, CPU, VGA, and then POST in that order. The lights get to VGA and then the fans slow down and it will not go any further. I have swap the board with a brand new board of the same type with no change in the failed post. There is nothing on the screen. I have also tried with a different GPU (I think it is a Radeon HD 5450, but I am not sure), single stick of RAM, and no change.

At this point either both sticks of RAM burned out, the PSU is bad somehow, or the M.2 drive is preventing in from posting. Does anyone have any suggestions of what to try or have seen this issue before and know what is going on?


----------



## basco (Apr 10, 2020)

is this the antec power supply from 2010\11 ?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 10, 2020)

basco said:


> is this the antec power supply from 2010\11 ?



No. The PSU is less than 2 years old. It it s 750W G.Skill unit I got from Microcenter on sale.

I have tested some more and I am sure it is not the RAM, HDD, M.2 drive, or any of the case fans short circuiting something. It has to either be the BIOS is stuck looking for an IGP that doesn't exist or something on the PSU VGA rail burned out.


----------



## basco (Apr 10, 2020)

only thing i can think of is test it outside of case with bare minimum even if it did work before
but it seems ya know what ya doing


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 10, 2020)

If you have already swapped the Motherboard for a similar type, then we can assume it's not the board or BIOS.
Also the PSU rail that supplies VGA can be ruled out if the HD5450 also shows no display and the boot process does not proceed, as that should not require a cable to be connected to supply power.
Do you have a spare Hard Drive you could do a fresh install on to test, while the M2 is removed?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 11, 2020)

I tested it with no drives connected and got the same result. I am going to swap the PSU in the morning. Thanks all.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 16, 2020)

The issue turned out to be the CPU of all things. The post light didn't match the actual cause of the issue, but it is back up and running now.


----------



## basco (Apr 16, 2020)

thanx for the info-glad you got it running again.
cpu is the last thing i would have thought off.


----------



## heky (Apr 16, 2020)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The issue turned out to be the CPU of all things. The post light didn't match the actual cause of the issue, but it is back up and running now.


So the CPU died? Have you replaced it or just reseated it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 16, 2020)

heky said:


> So the CPU died? Have you replaced it or just reseated it?


Replaced at this point. Reseating it didn't make a difference.


----------



## heky (Apr 16, 2020)

So it probably died...have you been overclocking it prior to its death? Setting any manual voltages? Just want to find out if it was just bad luck, or if the 7nm silicon is really that fragile...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 2, 2020)

heky said:


> So it probably died...have you been overclocking it prior to its death? Setting any manual voltages? Just want to find out if it was just bad luck, or if the 7nm silicon is really that fragile...



Never been overclocked beyond the normal AMD built in.


----------



## heky (May 2, 2020)

TheLaughingMan said:


> the normal AMD built in


You mean PBO? Or just the normal XFR? Any manual voltages set? Sorry for the questions, would just like to understand what made it die...


----------

